# How many?



## Ronni (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2021)

30….I think.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 9, 2021)

30


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

30?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> 30?


16 on bottom row
9 on second row
4 on third row
1 on top.


----------



## Shero (Sep 9, 2021)

I cannot see straight at the moment, by the time I am able to the answer will be known


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2021)

I got 30 also. I counted again and saw 36 !


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Pappy said:


> 16 on bottom row
> 9 on second row
> 4 on third row
> 1 on top.


----------



## Lara (Sep 9, 2021)

There are two ways of looking at this because they could all be leaning against a wall where what you see is what it is...16. But if you imagine it standing alone then it's 30.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Lara said:


> There are two ways of looking at this because they could all be leaning against a wall where what you see is what it is...16. But if you imagine it standing alone then it's 30.


Thought of typing that, but, the way things are going this morning ~ I'd explode due to exasperation.   lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

With our luck, Ronni is probably working a 12 hour shift ~ today!!!


----------



## spectratg (Sep 9, 2021)

Sorry folks you are double counting eggs!  For example, there are only 12 eggs on the bottom.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2021)

26 is my guess.


----------



## Shero (Sep 9, 2021)

Shero said:


> I cannot see straight at the moment, by the time I am able to the answer will be known


Now that I can see straight, the answer is 30. What is the prize Pam?


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2021)

How many do we see or how many logically?


----------



## spectratg (Sep 9, 2021)

Actually it is 25!  There are 12 on the bottom, 8 on the second row, 4 on the third row, 1 on the top.  Take the bottom row of white eggs.  There are 4 corner eggs and 2 eggs on each of the 4 sides between them, or a total of 12 (not 16).  Most of you have been counting the corner eggs twice.  By that reasoning there should be 8 visible white eggs, but there are only 7!  You had double counted the corner egg!


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2021)

The eggs on the upper levels have to be sitting on something.  It’s not empty in the middle.  By that logic there’d be 4 rows of 4 (16), etc.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2021)

I forgot the base eggs .. 30 sounds correct.
Where's Ronni?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Shero said:


> Now that I can see straight, the answer is 30. What is the prize Pam?


Ask our dear friend, Ronni.


----------



## feywon (Sep 9, 2021)

spectratg said:


> Actually it is 25!  There are 12 on the bottom, 8 on the second row, 4 on the third row, 1 on the top.  Take the bottom row of white eggs.  There are 4 corner eggs and 2 eggs on each of the 4 sides between them, or a total of 12 (not 16).  Most of you have been counting the corner eggs twice.  By that reasoning there should be 8 visible white eggs, but there are only 7!  You had double counted the corner egg!


Don't know about anyone else but i counted bottom row by extrapolating that 4 rows of 4 each (as evidenced by rows visible in each direction,  9 in 2nd row  (3 rows of 3 eggs each) and that's likely the same logic you applied to get 4  eggs in 3rd row up (2 X 2) even tho we can only actually see 3 eggs.  As Lara pointed out it could be leaning against something but then it likely would still be more than we actually see because without diagonal rows up against the wall there would be nothing in center to fully support the 2nd thru 4th rows because as Jules pointed those upper levels need support.  Unless the designer of this puzzle 'cheating'  and put something besides eggs in there, which is possible, of course.


----------



## Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

visible 17 then 3 for structural support but if calculated by counting base & subsequent stacks the count would be 30


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Maybe we are to count only those that are visible.  Just like Lara stated, 16.


----------



## Devi (Sep 9, 2021)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 182984


Well, I would get 30, except that the question (text) at the top ALSO has an egg, so *31*.


----------



## Shero (Sep 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Ask our dear friend, Ronni.


OK, but as it is bedtime here and my lids are heavy, if I am one of the winners and it's a teapot, I want it!!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 9, 2021)

Devi said:


> Well, I would get 30, except that the question (text) at the top ALSO has an egg, so *31*.


I'm gonna say we got a bingo


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

Where *is* @Ronni   ?  

And nobody take any teapots given as prizes, in the meantime.
Please save some of those for @Shero 

And if there are salt and pepper shakers for prizes, Please save some of those, for  @PamfromTx  !


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Where *is* @Ronni ?
> 
> *And nobody take any teapots given as prizes, in the meantime*.
> Please save some of those for @Shero
> ...


Oi...those teapots are mine I tell ya.....  don't be giving the teapots away ...


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2021)

27


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Where *is* @Ronni ?
> 
> And nobody take any teapots given as prizes, in the meantime.
> Please save some of those for @Shero
> ...


I take it she is at work!  LOL, I don't need more clutter; no  salt/pepper shakers for me!!!!!!!!   Hahahahaha....


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Devi said:


> Well, I would get 30, except that the question (text) at the top ALSO has an egg, so *31*.


I think you are correct.  Do you have a way to pick up all of the salt/pepper shakers as your prize?!?


----------



## Devi (Sep 9, 2021)

_All?_ Nope, but thanks. (Unless that was a joke?)


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 9, 2021)

How many?​
Can't remember now

but


they were goooooood


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2021)

None.  'Cuz it will soon be an omlette.


----------



## spectratg (Sep 9, 2021)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 182984


Ladies and Gentlemen, I do believe that we have all been had!  Notice the question contains a picture of a white egg.  I don't believe that the orange and brown objects are intended to be eggs (not really egg shaped) or at least white ones anyways.  So there are 7 white eggs at the bottom and I think one white egg at the top (doesn't quite have the right shape).  Well played Ronni!  You devious person.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Devi said:


> _All?_ Nope, but thanks. (Unless that was a joke?)


It is a joke.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2021)

If it's white eggs only, 17 is my guess.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oi...those teapots are mine I tell ya.....  don't be giving the teapots away ...


I did have a quick thought of saying  @Shero 
can't take them _all_ , without giving you _your choice, first, Holly._


----------



## Lara (Sep 9, 2021)

If we're only counting white eggs due to a white egg in the question then...

I say it's 14 white eggs (12 on the bottom, one at the top, and one in the question)

4 + 4(bottom sides) + 2 +2(bottom connectors) +1(top) +1(in the question) = 14


----------



## spectratg (Sep 9, 2021)

Lara said:


> If we're only counting white eggs due to a white egg in the question then...
> 
> I say it's 14 white eggs (12 on the bottom, one at the top, and one in the question)
> 
> 4 + 4(bottom sides) + 2 +2(bottom connectors) +1(top) +1(in the question) = 13


Yea I still think it is meant to be a trick question by Ronni, subject  to many interpretations as we have all demonstrated!

But specifically, I think the question is meant to be: *how many white eggs are shown in the picture? * So assuming the top object is a white egg, there are 8 white eggs shown in the picture.

What say you Ronnie?  (As you are being quite amused by all of the interpretations.)


----------



## Gaer (Sep 9, 2021)

30, I think.
Oops, too late and I was wrong!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 9, 2021)

17?


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2021)

The question says ”How Many Eggs “?  (I know that’s not a white egg, just the only one available.)

If it had been written “How Many  Eggs” then the idea of a white egg would apply.  Based on the placement of the egg, it doesn’t.

This riddle is typical of many on Facebook.  Hundreds argue and there is never a final answer, just lots of opinions.  Hope that Ronni knows the logic in this quiz.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 9, 2021)

@daydreamer_hologram so now you have an example of what you will be doing in 20 years or so from now. Trying to figure out the number of eggs (white or not) in a picture!!!!

Try to make the best of your 41 years of age!!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 9, 2021)

spectratg said:


> Sorry folks you are double counting eggs!  For example, there are only 12 eggs on the bottom.


Yeah, I think the eggs at the corners are being counted twice.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

@Ronni


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I did have a quick thought of saying  @Shero
> can't take them _all_ , without giving you _your choice, first, Holly._


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

I am tired of looking at those eggs!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2021)

Still sticking with:


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

Is there, _or should there be_, a SF rule, that we cannot post a question, such as the one in this OP,
*And* then go to work?
Or,  to anyplace else, _or get involved _with any other diversion, before posting _at least_ an additional clue..._OR,_ several additional clues?


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

I got 30 first round and 29 second time sround.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2021)

The answer is 16 using glue.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

I must applaud @Ronni for posting this fun game where we are all genuinely having fun.  We weren't disagreeing or bickering!  Yay!


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I must applaud @Ronni for posting this fun game where we are all genuinely having fun.  We weren't disagreeing or bickering!  Yay!


That's 'cuz it's not a vaccine topic.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

That's cuz it's not even actually _a topic!  
_______________



PamfromTx said:


> we are all genuinely having fun. We weren't disagreeing or bickering!


I disagree with that statement!

_Just kidding!_


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

Aw, @PamfromTx  I just meant to be silly.
 I apologize if my wording made you sad, or if it seemed like I didn't appreciate your positive sentiment, which I actually truthfully _did._


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Aw, @PamfromTx  I just meant to be silly.
> I apologize if my wording made you sad, or if it seemed like I didn't appreciate your positive sentiment, which I actually truthfully _did._


It's ok, no problem.  Just tired of counting eggs.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 9, 2021)

Well……hell! I HAVE NO CLUE!! 


I just figured it’d be fun to try and figure out!!


----------



## Devi (Sep 9, 2021)

Noooo! Say it ain't so, @Ronni! LOL


----------



## Shero (Sep 9, 2021)

Where is my teapot??? I did not sleep thinking about my teapot and now I see salt and pepper shakers everywhere. I think I need help


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Shero said:


> Where is my teapot??? I did not sleep thinking about my teapot and now I see salt and pepper shakers everywhere. I think I need help


 Here you go, @Shero !


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Well……hell! I HAVE NO CLUE!!
> 
> View attachment 183111
> I just figured it’d be fun to try and figure out!!


----------



## Shero (Sep 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183116 Here you go, @Shero !


 merci Pam, I feel good now. hollydolly has nothing to fear. Now that you are being so generous, how about a couple of salt & pepper shakers for my new dining table


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2021)

I don't follow her logic, but she comes to the conclusion there are 30 eggs in total.
See if you understand how she figures it out:


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Shero said:


> merci Pam, I feel good now. hollydolly has nothing to fear. Now that you are being so generous, how about a couple of salt & pepper shakers for my new dining table


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I don't follow her logic, but she comes to the conclusion there are 30 eggs in total.
> See if you understand how she figures it out:


Lawd, I need to polish on my Trigometry.


----------



## Shero (Sep 9, 2021)

Now I am going to make an omlette


----------



## Irwin (Sep 9, 2021)

How do we know the eggs are stacked uniformly? There could be a long line of eggs behind what's visible in the stack from that angle. Hell, there could be 100 eggs! Or 1,000! Or what's visible from that angle could be all there is. They could be super-glued together so they don't collapse, which would mean there's only 16 eggs. There are an infinite number of possibilities!

That's how I used to think when I'd take an exam, which is why sometimes I didn't do so well if the answer wasn't cut-and-dry.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 10, 2021)

I’m a simple, practical sort. My critical thinking skills aren’t bad, but still, in these kinds of puzzles I tend to take things literally, to not think much beyond what I can observe. (i.e.I dont engage in the what if’s or the how do we know’s. I don’t think about whether glue is involved, if I’m supposed to count the egg in the question itself etc)

So. In this puzzle, I can _see_ a total of 8 white eggs in the bottom row, and so I extrapolate. Logic tells me that there are 16 total on the bottom else how can the row above be supported?

I applied the same logic to the brown egg row and the beige egg row. 9 in the brown egg row and 4 in the beige egg row.

16 + 9 + 4 = 29. Add the last egg on the top, and voila!!  30 eggs in total!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 10, 2021)

25 eggs ?


----------



## jujube (Sep 10, 2021)

All I know is that I'm hungry for an omelet.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 10, 2021)

Try again.
30 ?


----------



## Devi (Sep 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 182984


30, yes, but there is _also_ an egg in the question, so that makes 31. It's kind of a trick question.


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2021)

Using Google, the answer came up as 30.  One lady on YouTube had a four minute explanation of why.  I didn’t listen except for the last 15 seconds.  

These clickbait titles always say that “95% will get it wrong.”  Never give an answer.  I think they just want to create frustration.


----------



## Devi (Sep 10, 2021)

Remember, though, answers shown _at_ Google are not _by_ Google.

I've seen this kind of trick question before. People don't count the egg in the title.


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2021)

Devi said:


> Remember, though, *answers shown at Google are not by Google.*
> 
> I've seen this kind of trick question before. People don't count the egg in the title.


I just googled to find this quiz.  Answers were by other people.


----------



## Devi (Sep 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> I just googled to find this quiz.  Answers were by other people.


Yes. That's what I meant.


----------



## Shero (Sep 10, 2021)

Time for some light entertainment


----------



## Ronni (Sep 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> These clickbait titles always say that “95% will get it wrong.”  Never give an answer.  I think they just want to create frustration.


Yeah, I never actually participate in those things.  But I enjoy reading responses, so I thought it'd be even more fun here, amongst friends!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 10, 2021)

I never would have joined this forum if I knew there would be math problems.


----------



## Knight (Sep 10, 2021)

Maybe the question is really about color instead of overall quantity. As in how many white eggs, since the question shows a white egg.  That way I get 9.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm so ready to bathe the person who created this quiz.. in raw eggs!


----------

